# Minikin V2 New Colours - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

3 New colours of the Minikin V2 are now available at Sir Vape.

Metallic Matte Brown - Same rubber finish as the black
Army Green - Same rubber finish as the black
Pearl White - Gloss with a pearl metallic finish that is just so unique and sexy.








More stock of the the black and purple have also arrived 

Check them out here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Rob Fisher

Storm Trooper tomorrow Baby!


----------



## Kalashnikov

That green one doh


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Storm Trooper tomorrow Baby!


The white one with the black door is just going to be tooooo epic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Polar

Metallic Matte Brown is just so pretty... Pics don't do it justice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Our RAW Edition have just been released by customs (thank goodness) and on the way Durbs. Be here Monday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Migs

WOOOHooooo, thank goodness for that pre order


----------



## boxerulez

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 78283
> 
> 
> Our RAW Edition have just been released by customs (thank goodness) and on the way Durbs. Be here Monday


This is worth every cent. 

Best colour ever!






Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

boxerulez said:


> This is worth every cent.
> 
> Best colour ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


I love raw aluminum. Most of my Reos are raw alu. That Minikin has been tempting me since I first saw it, but I can find no reason to get it - not for lack of trying!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> I love raw aluminum. Most of my Reos are raw alu. That Minikin has been tempting me since I first saw it, but I can find no reason to get it - not for lack of trying!



@Andre - I am in the same boat as you on this
That Raw alu is so unusual for a regulated mod (at least for the ones we see here from the vendors in SA)

I actually opted for a minikin 1.5 because I preferred the shape in my hand 
I still am not a big fan of this shape - but thats just me

But

With all these posts and pics I am now quite tempted - the green one and the matte brown one 
This is painful

Here we go again

I dont need another mod -
I dont need another mod

But its so good looking in raw alu 
I think i need it - or do i just want it? No, I need it
No, maybe i should wait a bit

But then it will be all sold out

This is painful

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## boxerulez

Silver said:


> @Andre - I am in the same boat as you on this
> That Raw alu is so unusual for a regulated mod (at least for the ones we see here from the vendors in SA)
> 
> I actually opted for a minikin 1.5 because I preferred the shape in my hand
> I still am not a big fan of this shape - but thats just me
> 
> But
> 
> With all these posts and pics I am now quite tempted - the green one and the matte brown one
> This is painful
> 
> Here we go again
> 
> I dont need another mod -
> I dont need another mod
> 
> But its so good looking in raw alu
> I think i need it - or do i just want it? No, I need it
> No, maybe i should wait a bit
> 
> But then it will be all sold out
> 
> This is painful


If I am not mistakes the SirVape advert did mention this is a limited run...

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

Oh no no, not more fomo

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

boxerulez said:


> If I am not mistakes the SirVape advert did mention this is a limited run...
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin





This is now even more painful
You have made me very edgy now @boxerulez !


----------



## Riaz

Severe FOMO here as well

Think I might as well get one too if @Silver gets one


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Agreed, if @Silver gets one I shall also be getting one... What's it gonna be @Silver?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

This is now too much

Am going to go to bed and decide tomorrow

Thing is I genuinely don't need it. I have more than enough gear. Heck there are some devices in the 'to pitstop' tray that have been sitting there for weeks!

The fear of missing out on a limited run is making this very bad

Maybe I will dream about it tonight then I know I have to get it tomorrow

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

I understand, and I don't even have a collection like most - pretty much have my pico and hotcig. But it is so difficult to not want it!! Decisions decisions....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> If I am not mistakes the SirVape advert did mention this is a limited run...
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


@boxerulez ....... you didn't have to say that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Deckie said:


> @boxerulez ....... you didn't have to say that.


Don't want your FoMo to turn into Mo.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> Don't want your FoMo to turn into Mo.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



I practicing strong willpower this Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

"The *LIMITED run of RAW Minikin V2* have shipped. We expect them to arrive with us Friday 9th or Monday 12th December. Please note this is a pre-order and item is not in stock. Delays can happen that are totally out of our control. If there are any delays, Sir Vape will update the status in the description above."


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pre-order-raw-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w


Thought I had seen this somewhere, was starting to go crazy earlier when I could not find the post again.


----------



## Silver

I didn't dream about it last night
So won't be ordering it today

You are saved @Riaz and @BlakMAgICIAN

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> I didn't dream about it last night
> So won't be ordering it today
> 
> You are saved @Riaz and @BlakMAgICIAN


Damn now I gotta find someone else to blame for me buying the mod LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Riaz said:


> Damn now I gotta find someone else to blame for me buying the mod LOL



Whahahaha! How about you blame me and I blame you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Polar

Deckie said:


> I practicing strong willpower this Christmas.


Only way to rid oneself of temptation is to give in to it  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

